# Apple Makes It Harder For In-Store Marketers To Track You In iOS 8



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Apple has enabled MAC address randomization in iOS 8 (from Frederic Jacobs via HackerNews), which means its harder for marketers to keep track of your comings and goings in or around public Wi-Fi networks. In the updated software, while your iPhone is scanning for Wi-Fi networks, it assigns a random, locally administered MAC address, which is typically a constant, unique identifier attached to your phones wireless network interface.


More


----------

